# Bacon weave question



## dj mishima (Jul 12, 2011)

I am planning on doing at least one fatty next time with a bacon weave.

I was just wondering how much bacon is needed per fatty.  Also, I remember seeing a diagonal weave done on here.  Was that just a regular weave turned 45 degrees before wrapping?


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 12, 2011)

It takes 14-16 pieces of bacon depending on the cut and size of the bacon to make a weave. You can usually get one fattie made out of 1 pack of bacon.


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2011)

Use the cheap thin bacon it works best. The weave is the same just 45* degree like you said. About 1# per fatty will work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  After you make the weave put it in the fridge to harden it a little before wrapping.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree with meat, get the thinnest bacon you can get, that way it's gets nice & crispy. For the weave I use 7 slices one way & 6 the other way. If you do a diagonal weave you could probably do 6 slices each way.


----------



## pittman (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree, as thin as possible.  It usually is the cheap stuff.  If for some reason the bacon isnt as crisp as you want when the fatty is done, just put your torch to it the less crisp areas, works like a charm.


----------



## troy fuller (Jul 17, 2011)

I also have to agree, thin bacon with 6-7 slices in each direction.  The diagonal weave is done at the 45.  The bottom is not generally perfect but keep it bottom side down and the top will look great . . . here is a picture for reference:


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 17, 2011)

Dj Mishima said:


> I am planning on doing at least one fatty next time with a bacon weave.
> 
> I was just wondering how much bacon is needed per fatty.  Also, I remember seeing a diagonal weave done on here.  Was that just a regular weave turned 45 degrees before wrapping?


Yes the weave is rolled on the diagonal. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107992/breakfast-fattie-on-the-hasty-bake

I have pics posted on my blog in the "recipe" section... under "bacon weave"

It's easy to do, use the plastic to help you roll and tuck in the edges as you go.









Holler if you have any questions.


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 17, 2011)

That sure is a beautiful wrap!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

SharonaZamboni said:


> That sure is a beautiful wrap!




Yes it is!!!


----------



## pittman (Jul 17, 2011)

PERFECT!
 


SharonaZamboni said:


> That sure is a beautiful wrap!





> Originally Posted by *SmokinAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!!


----------

